# [SOLVED] Printer confusion....."eats" paper!



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

We have this STUPID Epson CX3200 (have had it for a few years now) and we've stopped using it a year or so ago for a few reasons......primarily because the dumb thing will not take just one sheet of paper at a time! it will grab the whole stinkin' stack! And not just that...but now it also doesn't stay straight when it does feed and when it spits it back out, it is splotchy all over. UGH. 

I am in the market for a new printer and although I would LOVE to get a new/color laser printer, it is SO not in my budget. SO, I guess inkjet it is again. 

Now I need help here.....I need to know WHY these printers keep grabbing more than one sheet of paper at a time! It happened with our last one, too (some HP) and towards the end of my Canon's life back in the late 90s (although that thing lasted for YEARS, I swear). And how can I prevent this from happening again?

Next....WHICH PRINTER? There are sooo many different ones. I primarily want to use it to print on scrapbooking cardstock....I don't NEED to print pictures (But it would be a bonus...but not necessary at all...I don't want a printer that is ONLY made for that purpose). And...something where the ink cartridges don't break my leg. I think the Epson was like $40 something! OUCH! 

I was eyeballing these: 


Canon Pixma MP180 Photo All-In-One Printer - Special Edition

Lexmark X7350

HP OfficeJet 5610xi

Lexmark X-7170 

HP OfficeJet 4315V


Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Printer confusion....."eats" paper!*

Hi carrie,

Usually printers 'get hungry' for paper when it is loaded in the feeder and it has not been fanned to separate the sheets; the feeder track is worn, or the 'grab' rollers are dirty/worn.

As for a recommendation for a new printer, my personal choice is the Canon™ range (I have a Canon™ PIXMA iP4200); however, replacement Canon™ Ink cartridges tend to be on the expensive side.

Kind Regards,


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Printer confusion....."eats" paper!*

Canon iP4300 for a straight printer.
One of the few that does most all things well.
North American models can be enabled to print directly on CD's. 
On most reviewer's Best Buy list.

Canon MP600 for a mid-range AIO.

These printers use separate ink tanks.
For those interested in non-OEM inks, ink refillers such as atlanticinkjet can refill and reset these cartridges or supply kits for the doityourselfer. 

Edit:
Paper feed issues often can be traced to dust and paper particles entering the printer.
A top-feed printer invites dust if always open.
My Canons have a top feed and a lower, enclosed cassette feed.
I use the cassette most of the time and the only exception is when I'm feeding photo paper stock. I use the top for that.


----------



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Printer confusion....."eats" paper!*

Thank you! 

Before I got the responses, I did snatch a Canon PIXMA MP460 (special edition..whatever that means). It was $89 and I didn't see anything really terrible about it on reviews when searching. I really didn't see a whole lot of anything else I was interested in that was close to my price range (I was hesitant on any Epson and even Lexmark). 

Do you think something that is a "PHOTO AIO" will also be ok for printing onto cardstock (words, etc) and regular paper, as well? I am going to guess YES, but I certainly haven't been exposed to any printer that was specifically titled "PHOTO" anything.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

If your printer uses a two-tank system where you have *one Black* and *one Tri-Color* you may not be happy with ink costs.

If one color is low in the Tri-Color cart you must replace the entire cart.
A few cycles of this scenario and you could have purchased one of the recommended models that feature *separate ink tanks* (cartridges).

A true "Photo" printer can be very good at photo printing and slow at text printing. This one gets good reviews except for complaints on scan quality.


----------



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

jflan said:


> If your printer uses a two-tank system where you have *one Black* and *one Tri-Color* you may not be happy with ink costs.
> 
> If one color is low in the Tri-Color cart you must replace the entire cart.
> A few cycles of this scenario and you could have purchased one of the recommended models that feature *separate ink tanks* (cartridges).
> ...


I did price the ones that had a color cartridge for every color...and they were around $14 (is that good?) each. But then with the tri-color, it was just a few dollars more. So...you know....I kind of thought I couldn't "win" either way....so I just grabbed one.

I don't do a ton of scanning....so that isn't a huge deal...just every so often for some documents I need.

Hopefully I will be happy with this bad boy! 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

carrie640 said:


> I did price the ones that had a color cartridge for every color...and they were around $14 (is that good?) each. But then with the tri-color, it was just a few dollars more. So...you know....I kind of thought I couldn't "win" either way....so I just grabbed one.


Yes $14 is average for the "CLI-8" type carts (iP4300, MP600)
Some folks who use Canon OEM ink claim to find it cheaper on eBay.
These can help too :
http://www.duke.edu/~mpj7/OM10off20.pdf

I think your printer gives you a choice of using a low volume or a high volume cartridge in each position.
You may have been comparing the low volume cost against the CLI-8 cost.
These, I believe are your normal high volume cartridges :
http://www.databazaar.com/Inkjet_Cartridge/Catalog/PIXMA_MP450_1893.html

So, when the Tri-Color is low on one color it is $34 vs. $14
I've used both systems and found the Tri-Color OEM ink costs to be too painful.

If you are using your printer sparingly, buying and using the low volume carts would be a good strategy.


----------

